# Canadian Isssue Ranger style blankets



## FormerHorseGuard (4 Oct 2005)

are they  issused still? what  is the requirement to get one?
i got one given to me by  a supply  officer and he never asked for it back, i want to get another one for camping with. they are great? 
does the US blanket stand up as well?
thanks guys


----------



## D-n-A (4 Oct 2005)

The old green one? I got one issued, but I've never used it. I just use the US one in woodland cam, its one of the best things I have.


----------



## geo (4 Oct 2005)

Solid green "ranger blannket" replaced the US Woodland ranger blanket...... is being replaced by a new CADAPAT poncho liner/ranger blanket. has a "zippered" hood you can poke your head out of , zippers on the sides so you can make a lightweight sleeping bag.

If you aren't being deployed.... you're going to have to wait some time to get it though....


----------



## ARMY ISSUE (4 Oct 2005)

Well 
Ranger Blankets are a very nice piece of field kit.
http://forums.army.ca/forums/threads/31302.15.html 
Cheers


----------



## D-n-A (4 Oct 2005)

geo said:
			
		

> If you aren't being deployed.... you're going to have to wait some time to get it though....



Or be in a reg force combat arms unit.


----------



## geo (4 Oct 2005)

well yeah.... and those are the ones being deployed.

People (regs) working on base or in the Puzzle palaces are still waiting (at least I am)


----------



## Glorified Ape (4 Oct 2005)

They're issuing them in Gagetown to the CAP trainees, according to a couple fellow ROTPers that just got back from CAP.


----------



## Redeye (4 Oct 2005)

Glorified Ape said:
			
		

> They're issuing them in Gagetown to the CAP trainees, according to a couple fellow ROTPers that just got back from CAP.



Are you sure they're not talking about the American woodland pattern ranger blankets?  That's what most people who didn't already have them were issued in Gagetown this summer.


----------



## 1feral1 (4 Oct 2005)

Back in the late 80's I was issued a CF green one. Crap! Made of rainsuit material, and was not effective, and as supple as the US GI woodland types which entered the CF system after the OD green ones were phased out.

Let it be known that I have an AUSCAM 'tropical' here waiting for a trade for a CADPAT issued poncho liner. These Aussie ones are nice, supple, warm, and the same size, but with a different tie down system.

These poncho liners or ranger blankets as some call them, are the best. I still have a US pre-woodland, its cam'd but not woodland, got if off a ARNG SSG out of Kansas in 1983. I use it alot, although faded and with the TI look, it is still a goer. I also have about 4 US GI woodland ones too, which I use for various things, such as a spare blanket in both our vehicles, and as a picnic blanket, and something to lay on while on the grass or beach, etc. Multi purpose, and one of the best things a soldier can have!


Cheers,

Wes


----------



## Glorified Ape (4 Oct 2005)

Redeye said:
			
		

> Are you sure they're not talking about the American woodland pattern ranger blankets?   That's what most people who didn't already have them were issued in Gagetown this summer.



Gah!! I'm an idiot - yes, they were probably the woodland blankets. I completely missed that nuance. Sorry folks.   :-X

EDIT: Question: 

I've noticed alot of people trading/selling kit. Is all this stuff bought by the sellers/traders or is it issued? If it's issued, are people just planning on paying for it when turn-in time comes?


----------



## 1feral1 (4 Oct 2005)

There is literally tonnes of CF issued material which is openly available thru 1000's of outlets within Canada and the US. Ranging from contract overuns to used material auctioned off to the public by the KG and then sold again to the public thru suprlus stores and related type dealers.

Being in possession of DND related issued material which you have purchased is not a crime, and as for keeping reciepts, it might be a good idea, but at the end of the day, do you keep the reciept for other items you have bought, say jeans for example, then get accused of stealing them you when you walk into a store which sells them? No, of course not.  

However stealing equipment, then selling it is, and I don't see anyone on here being that stupid, but nothing amazes me any more.

Cheers,

Wes


----------



## Glorified Ape (5 Oct 2005)

Wesley H. Allen said:
			
		

> There is literally tonnes of CF issued material which is openly available thru 1000's of outlets within Canada and the US. Ranging from contract overuns to used material auctioned off to the public by the KG and then sold again to the public thru suprlus stores and related type dealers.
> 
> Being in possession of DND related issued material which you have purchased is not a crime, and as for keeping reciepts, it might be a good idea, but at the end of the day, do you keep the reciept for other items you have bought, say jeans for example, then get accused of stealing them you when you walk into a store which sells them? No, of course not.
> 
> ...



No no, I don't imagine most here would do that. I was just curious as to where much of this kit was coming from - private purchase or issue that people are planning on paying for later.


----------



## geo (5 Oct 2005)

Glorified Ape said:
			
		

> No no, I don't imagine most here would do that. I was just curious as to where much of this kit was coming from - private purchase or issue that people are planning on paying for later.


selling / trading off kit that has been loaned to you is not a very sensible thing to do. You'd be real popular with your Troop WO if you started doing that. 
If you can get your hands on extra copies of ''neat'' kit, then you can look into making some of these, err..... independant / international (not remunerated / remunerated) user trials


----------



## GO!!! (10 Oct 2005)

There's alot of kit floating around out there, that is not "stolen" in the truest sense of the word, but has been issued by mistake, lost (and found again later) or such anomalies as trial issue cbts, boots, gloves etc. 

I would hazard that most reg force troops have a bit more than they were issued, and also that they did not steal it from their peers, the system that dispenses the kit is just far from perfect.

Theives are dealt with harshly, by both their victims and the chain of command, I have'nt seen it to be a major problem in my time in.


----------



## armyvern (10 Oct 2005)

Glorified Ape said:
			
		

> yes, they were probably the woodland blankets. I completely missed that nuance. Sorry folks.   :-X



I can certify that the CAP Courses this summer were issued the woodland blanket and not the cadpat Thermal Blanket. (Unless they got past me and snuck em' out the door!!) First line field Units Reg Force only for now.


----------



## Kat Stevens (10 Oct 2005)

When I retired, I dragged every single green thing I could find to clothing stores to clear out.   My list of kit that I needed to return was amazingly short, as CTS was just ramping up, and most of my stuff was defunct.   I went home with 3 kit bags chockablock full of kit, all legally mine....the system works!


----------

